

China's Tencent Trumps Apple in Businessweek's Tech-Growth Ranking - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/dec2010/tc20101213_284965.htm

======
petrilli
The smaller the company, the easier it is to grow faster. Apple is 50x larger,
if not more.

